# Bright or Muted



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Although rare, there is many, many options in between.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

used to be all about the muted. i'm into earthy colors-brown, grey, dark greens and blues. but recently i switched to bright colors so friends can see me on the mountain. florescent blue, orange, & green, i look like a highlighter pack, but it makes it a lot easier to find each other.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Skittle colors of course. Muted colors photo like shit...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, in daily life I certainly prefer more muted, earthy tones. But on the mountain, I wear some pretty bright shit. It's easier to find each other on the mountain that way and in shitty conditions, it's easier for other riders/skiers to see you. Plus, like killclimbz said, if you're shooting pics, bright wins all day everyday.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

who wants to know? and why?


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Went bright this year (orange helmet, blue jacket, green pants, red solex goggles). Definitely took some getting used to as I'm a low key guy, but it gives my wife great peace of mind on the slopes as she can see me half a mile away... literally. I often wait for her when trails intersect to show her where to go and last year she almost flew by me last year on a couple of occasions because I wore mostly black. I ride with friends that go very dark colors, mainly black and it's a huge pain in the ass finding them in these very crowded Poconos resort, so I realize now how she felt last year.

Last year, I also flew by a friend who crashed at hit his tailbone pretty hard. He was completely black from top to bottom. He said I flew by him, but at the time it was getting dark and I didn't even realize someone fell where he was.

After a while, you realize it doesn't matter what shit you wear because I'm too busy listening to music doing my own thing. I actually have more people talk to me this year randomly because I guess my brighter colors come across as more friendly.


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

Last year I rocked a black Eira jacket, blue Nomex pants, a black toque and navy Hot Paws. My friends told me they couldn't recognize me on the hill.

This year I'm rocking a bright plaid Eira jacket, Rhone Oakley pants, many different toques depending on weather, black Airblaster goggles, and Burton gloves. Hopefully they'll be able to recognize me now.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Neon everything.


----------



## redfox (Aug 19, 2012)

*Skittles for sure*

Bright and unique has been awesome, it so easy to be seen and to recognize other people. I originally started off with bright colors to be seen when I fell on the easy slopes but decided to stick with it.

I've run into coworkers, and friends on the mountain because they can''t miss the Snaggletooth skittles flying down the mountain. The Lift Operators on the whole mountain knew who I was by the end of last year so they stopped asking for my pass and we just chatted instead.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

just by chance (deals) i find myself in a white jacket and turquoise northface cargoes, everything else black...my kids tell me i'm very easy to spot, but in a storm i look like a pair of pants going away from them..

yestday i saw i guy in winter camo snowmobile suit, and i though Bad Idea if ski patrol is trying to find your ass sticking out of a treewell, we're not hunting fucking elk up here!


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

Both, this year I'm rocking bright blue pants but a muted red blue and grey jacket (I think from Burton's Rustic line). the girl at the store gave me a :dunno: but I was like fuck it


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

This year some black pants with a Special Blends top end Utility Jacket(it has a little more bright camo).Stoked for this years setup.Last year I was looking 
like a fuckin 80's gay..


----------

